# Custom Hapas VRYN "Heresy" 7-string Flying V guitar



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello all mighty forum dwellers!
After some years looking for my dream guitar, most of that time spec-ing it out, I am very happy to announce my first custom-made guitar is on the work pipe. I want to thank specially for the one-and-only Mr Fred "The Shred" Brum for helping me out BIG TIME. Seriously, the man deserves this shout-out.

I decided to team up with HAPAS CUSTOM GUITARS, a small one-man-show ran by luthier Robert Sola in Berlin, Germany. He makes custom guitars but he is also planning on building a range of different "production" models. Right now, he is working on a bunch of prototypes and his plan is to be at Musikmesse next year (2014), with his first range of production models.

Check his FB for some of his work: Hapas Guitars | Facebook
For the SSO official Hapas thread, http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/216450-hapas-guitars.html
And Robert's SSO album: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/hapas-albums-guitars.html 

Here are some of his works:




















And some videos:
- making of
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YSJ9fEsEwDI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm3oQsfMy0Y
- and the guitars in action:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ul2_psGb8uc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpR7-5dLMIo

So, finishing, these are the specs for my 1st custom guitar:
Body: Swamp Ash, no top wood
Neck: 5pcs bolt-on Wenge/Maple
Fretboard: Ebony
Scale: 26,5", 24frets
Bridge: Official Floyd Rose 7
Pickups: Bare Knuckle Black Hawks (ceramic) set
Extras: Lumilay dots, Coil split, Killswitch
(these are the "general" specs, don't want to bother with the more detailed ones)

As soon as the build starts, I'll post some photos. Also, follow Shitson's baritone tele7 Hapas custom build at http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-hapas-guitars-bari-tele-7-string-build.html
Now comes the excruciating waiting game!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 13, 2013)

sweet!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 13, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> sweet!


Lets hope so XxJoshxX, I'm really looking forward for it.
I want to see the neck really bad, I've seen a build by Sabre with the same neck, also bolt on, but the body is black limba





I just love it. i'm probably going to keep the neck unfinished/unstained (for the body i'll just probably request a coat of varnish to dye it a bit darker, as swamp ash is very "whitey")

more so, inlays will be similar to these


----------



## patata (Sep 14, 2013)

GOD 
DAMN


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 15, 2013)

patata said:


> GOD
> DAMN



very old school meshuggah's 7-strings.
Quoting Dennis Kayzer from "The Bleeding", owner of that preciousness:
«I can recommend it without any hesitation. The Axe is perfect and the craftsmanship for this price is unbeatable! The Neck is slim and smooth, finish is flawless, string tension is sick! (...) I already played a live show and several rehearsals with the Hapas and it stays in tune like a tank. Robert is super dedicated about custom builds, more like many other luthiers where you place an order and never hear something back beside receiving a finished guitar after a few years. It sound great and brutal with an Amp (...) its built for one sound and this is destruction...»


----------



## sezna (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh man, that back... I'm questioning everything I know about life. So good.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 17, 2013)

sezna said:


> Oh man, that back... I'm questioning everything I know about life. So good.



Indeed, so so good. I just love the neck. For tonal reasons, I preferred Swamp ash to black limba, but it will look very similar




this is black limba's grain




when Robert dyes the back of the body with a darker varnish, it will look very pretty indeed.

Also, today is wood-buying mockup-starting day!
in the mean time, here's a quick soundtest of the Hapas "Phily" (3rd guitar from thread starter, with the wenge top) ----> https://soundcloud.com/philbillism-1/hapas-guitars-the-phily-quick


----------



## BouhZik (Sep 17, 2013)

The Shitson thread started in febuary. No update since the final shape mockup. 

Also, how to contact Mr Sola for a quote? Via Facebook?

Thanks!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 17, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> The Shitson thread started in febuary. No update since the final shape mockup.
> 
> Also, how to contact Mr Sola for a quote? Via Facebook?
> 
> Thanks!


Since February Robert has made some builds, like the Kayzer *Meshuggah-like* super-strat and the Phily, so I believe he isn't slacking, but Shiton's has still things to choose and figure out. Also, I spoke with him last week via FB and he said, quote, "Robert and I designed a Tele baritone 7/string for me. [the one from SSO?] Yeah! Progress is slow, because I'm slow.". 

I have contacted Robert via FB. try the Hapas FB page (view thread starter for direct link). Robert tend to answer between that day and up to 2 days afterwards, which is very good IMHO.

you're welcome BouhZik


----------



## BouhZik (Sep 17, 2013)

Obrigado


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 17, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> Obrigado


Espera, és português?


----------



## BouhZik (Sep 17, 2013)

No! Lol
I have a lot of Portuguese friends (big Portuguese community over here near Paris), and I've been to Braga, Barcelos, Famalicao, etc.... a few Time already. For wedding and holydays. 

Cheers!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 17, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> No! Lol
> I have a lot of Portuguese friends (big Portuguese community over here near Paris), and I've been to Braga, Barcelos, Famalicao, etc.... a few Time already. For wedding and holydays.
> 
> Cheers!


I know, Paris and France have one of the largest Portuguese communities living abroad. Coming to Portugal for weddings is always nice, good weather and tons of food.

Et dit moi: qui est que tu crois de ce projet? Ça marche bien?


----------



## BouhZik (Sep 17, 2013)

Je pense que c'est un très beau projet. Je ne connais pas le prix, mais le projet fait rêver. 

I like hardtail bridge. but if you like tremolo, go for it! matter of taste and it's your custom. I guess you can't go wrong with an OFR.



Beautiful wedding!! And yeah, lot of great food (as long as you can eat pork meat xD )


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 17, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> Je pense que c'est un très beau projet. Je ne connais pas le prix, mais le projet fait rêver.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful wedding!! And yeah, lot of great food (as long as you can eat pork meat xD )


Le prix de Hapas c'est très intéressant. Il ai évidement des outre option qui sont moins cher, mais sont des guitare non-custom, et les option de bois, pickups et outre chose (comme le killswitch ou coil split) sont trés dificile de trouver. Choisir une guitare custom est logique si vous avez une chose qui est très spécifique, si vous voulez une Super Strat très standard (mahogany body, EMG pickups, rosewood fretboard, maple neck) il ai beaucoup des options qui sont moins cher. Moi, je crois que il n'ai pas une guitare de Jackson, ESP ou outre que est comme ça que Robert va construire.

on va retourner au Anglais, mon Français ce n'est pas bon.

Pork is a very key part in Portuguese gastronomy. More so, you have ALSO to have a big stomach for we eat A LOT at weddings. well, you've been to some so you know what I'm talking about

about the hardtail, I have a hardtail guitar, that's why I am looking for a floyd guitar. OFR and Ibanez Edge-Pro are the best floyds out there. I think Kahler doesn't preform that well, and all others like the Strat-floyd and the EBMM floyds have a limited range of action: you can increase string tension, but not decrease it.


----------



## BouhZik (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah you make some mistakes, but your french is easily understandable  
congratz my friend! I can't do it in Portuguese ....

I know what you are talking about. I took some weight every time I've been there.... little balls of baccallao.... I don't want to think about it 

great project man! I'm following it. nice to meet you


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 18, 2013)

BouhZik said:


> yeah you make some mistakes, but your french is easily understandable
> congratz my friend! I can't do it in Portuguese ....
> 
> I know what you are talking about. I took some weight every time I've been there.... little balls of baccallao.... I don't want to think about it
> ...



my problem with French is, besides the verbs and lacking some vocabulary, is building sentences in Portuguese and then translating them, so sometimes they make little sense.
Portuguese and French are fairly similar, with some very few lessons you would probably master Portuguese the way I master French 

"pasteis de bacalhau" are really good, but I cant eat them unless I want to before a giant football ball. but you guys have lots of delicious food (specially cheeses... dem cheeses) and wine. if i moved to france, i'd die from high cholesterol from the cheeses and wouldn't notice i'd died due to massive hung-over

hope to be able to post pictures of the final mockup in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 20, 2013)

Latest post from Robert on FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=488837877879454&set=a.280780942018483.62225.141701975926381&type=1 

«Phily Black Top 726. Working now on some cool guitars: VYRN 827.5, Kayzer 725, Kayzer 625, Sludge (T-Style) 7FF and VYRN 726 FR.»

VRYN 726FR...

VRYN 726FR...

VRYN 726FR...

VRYN 726FR...

VRYN 726FR...

VRYN 726FR...

VRYN 726FR...




FUUUUUU... YEAAAAH \m/


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 21, 2013)

a lot of new stuff on the works, this is a picture of the 8string VRYN also in the pipeline





when I stop being such a pussy, I'll get me a FF V8. will take a while tho xD


----------



## pondman (Sep 21, 2013)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> a lot of new stuff on the works, this is a picture of the 8string VRYN also in the pipeline
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooof , keep it coming , I love flying V's . Really nice stuff going on here


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 21, 2013)

pondman said:


> Wooof , keep it coming , I love flying V's . Really nice stuff going on here


Robert's building 2 new Vs. I love vs too man, took me a big while to get to the correct shape I wanted. Robert's VRYN design has some sick bevels, great for fret access and for less weight.
here are some of the Vs he built:


----------



## patata (Sep 22, 2013)

The one with the hannes is immense.
The 7string's headstock is hideous though.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 23, 2013)

patata said:


> The one with the hannes is immense.
> The 7string's headstock is hideous though.


I'm still unsure if the finish in mine will be similar to the hannes one. the fretboard inlays will be similar, but the numbers in BOLD, and the bevels will definitely be in black matte, but I'm feeling very deterred from covering the beautiful grain of ash. 
I need two pickups tho, Love soloing with the neck one for more melodic parts.

not a fan either of the 7string's headstock :/ but it's a custom guitar, so it must envision the buyer's choice. i guess the idea was to be something between a Parker and a BM; for mine the headstock will be Robert's 4x4 (in this case, 4x3), similar to the Daemoness and the Chris Broderick's Jackson ones.





Also, love the AMAZING fretboard for the T-style 7FF guitar Robert's doing for Shitson, Sludge is indeed the keyword:





EDIT:
On the latesT news:




the 3 dots are volume on top, killswitch middle and tone/coil tap push pot.


----------



## Qweklain (Sep 23, 2013)

I really like those last two super-strat shapes before the last V pic in the OP.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 24, 2013)

Qweklain said:


> I really like those last two super-strat shapes before the last V pic in the OP.


Robert's building 1 of the 1st super-strat (called Phily) and 2 of the 2nd (called Kayzer). here's yesterdays update on one of them Kayzers, going to Barcelona


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 26, 2013)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> EDIT:
> the 3 dots are volume on top, killswitch middle and tone/coil tap push pot.








Also, the fretboard isn't for Shitson's T (its on hold) but for Dommak89


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Oct 3, 2013)

Had a minor change to make to my specs: i'm going for the BKP Juggernauts instead of the BlackHawks. I really liked the dynamics and cleans, and being not as compressed as the BH, i believe the Jugs will be more versatile. Also, being able to say "I love Jugs" is always a pro 

thinking in getting them in simple black, without etching or a different cover; what you guys think?

in the mean time, fanned fret 7string tele body (the ziricote board you say will be the fretboard; for Dommak89)


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 3, 2013)

As a flying V man myself, I'm excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Oct 5, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> As a flying V man myself, I'm excited to see how this turns out.


amen brother! Swamp Ash for the body is on its way to Germany, between Monday and Wednesday Robert will have it!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jan 3, 2014)

did some changes to the guitar, PU are now BKP Juggs(God I love juggs... pun intended) and added a poplar burl top for aesthetical/shits and giggles reasons.




more news soon.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jan 9, 2014)

the batch of guitars in front of mine finished, Robert will focus more on mine right now.
look at the amazing work of the new Kayzer 725

Hapas Kayzer 725 "Lignite"
Body: Ash
Neck: 5p. Maple/Rosewood
Headstock: Ash
Fretboard: Ebony
PU: Seymour Duncan: Nazgul
Bridge: ABM 3257
Tuners: Schaller M6 Locking
Finish: Hand-Rubbed Oil Finish

https://www.facebook.com/hapasguitars/posts/541447295951845


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jan 10, 2014)

more pictures of the final batch of 2013!




sum necks



dem guitarz



inlay for Lanny's pit

and this is one i really want to comment: i strongly deslike Telecasters. in fact, i kinda hate them, they look awful to my eyes. when Robert told me he was producing a T-shaped guitar i was "well, i suppose there would come a day you'd produce a guitar i would like (simply aesthetically speaking)". 




it looks so good i could even *really* like it!

soon we will have news about the new batch of 2014, including my own dream V <3


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jan 29, 2014)

top wood has already been ordered, i which wood dealers would work faster...

in the meantime, more pictures to feed my Hapas GAS:




















my GAS boner is over 9000... .... i want my Vryn so bad DDD


----------



## Hapas (Jan 29, 2014)

soon my friend, soon


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jan 29, 2014)

Hapas said:


> soon my friend, soon


i know  its my fault for taking so long to decide and to change shit up 
nevertheless, it's good to keep waiting looking at the gorgeous work you're doing


----------



## Andless (Jan 29, 2014)

Looking forward to the NGD!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jan 29, 2014)

Andless said:


> Looking forward to the NGD!


thanks man, i will post as much pictures, videos, reviews and demo i can.
i am new to the NGDs and all reviewing process, so i will try to not suck much 

EDIT: speaking of reviews... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZDs-92z-40


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jan 30, 2014)

Got a message from Rob!
the search is over: my very much craved poplar burl top pieces have already been located. they will soon be ordered.

let the guitar building begin...


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Mar 20, 2014)

my gorgeous poplar burl top... imagine this on a 7string V with dark red and black colors... The Si7h will have their Hapas!


----------



## WarpedX1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Saw this top of Hapas FB page, looks amazing bro! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Mar 21, 2014)

WarpedX1 said:


> Saw this top of Hapas FB page, looks amazing bro! Can't wait to see more!


that makes two of us  i've loved almost all guitars with (maple, poplar, buckeye, walnut, ebony) burl tops i've seen, so my hopes are quite high in receiving a drop-dead gorgeous V.

also, more on another VRYN in the making, this one is more advanced and it's an 8string. a modafukeen 8string V monster... with a girl showing her privates as inlay xD





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41825.100000440320204&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Alikingravi (Mar 21, 2014)

I Love Hapas Guitars! Awesome shapes!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Mar 21, 2014)

Alikingravi said:


> I Love Hapas Guitars! Awesome shapes!



I know right! ive love V-shaped guitars since ever, and been looking for the right shape.
very simply put, i came for Robert's VRYN shape, stayed for the quality and customer service

also, LOOK AT THAT TELE! I hate teles as a personal rule, and this one is so f-ing cool!




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...62225.141701975926381&type=1&relevant_count=1
Dommak89 is getting a true beauty! only missing the slanted BKP Juggs


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Mar 25, 2014)

Robert has contacted me via facebook with some sweet sweet news:
"today im glueing your top"
fucccccck yiiss


and, not for my build, but for one im looking very forward:
"the tele is finished. im making now the trussrod covers and then the photos. juggs are so great!"
Dommak89 is in for a treat


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Mar 26, 2014)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> Robert has contacted me via facebook with some sweet sweet news:
> "today im glueing your top"
> fucccccck yiiss
> 
> ...







so this is happening. Robert sent me this image via FB at 1h47 am GMT. meaning it was almost 3 in the morning in Berlin... i heard someone complaint once that communication with Robert was difficult: if getting you a photo at 3am on progress is bad communication, i'm totally ok with it.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Mar 27, 2014)

today is body-sculping day!

also, BouhZik: you didn't tell me you had already ordered a Vryn 726


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Mar 28, 2014)

*cumbuckets*


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 3, 2014)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> and, not for my build, but for one im looking very forward:
> "the tele is finished. im making now the trussrod covers and then the photos. juggs are so great!"
> Dommak89 is in for a treat

































told you so...


----------



## BouhZik (Apr 4, 2014)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> today is body-sculping day!
> 
> also, BouhZik: you didn't tell me you had already ordered a Vryn 726



You mean 724? I guess "7" stands for strings and "24" for frets right?
I just added a 7th string on the project  
I'm not making a thread about it. It will be my first custom, and probably the last because the process is "a little bit" too stressful for me and I don't want to be over excited before I got the guitar in my hands. Don't want to spam Robert with mails for update either.... I try to help myself about this :/
Probably an NGD thread if it turn out good tho!!

Edit: your burl top is great!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 4, 2014)

BouhZik said:


> You mean 724? I guess "7" stands for strings and "24" for frets right?
> I just added a 7th string on the project
> I'm not making a thread about it. It will be my first custom, and probably the last because the process is "a little bit" too stressful for me and I don't want to be over excited before I got the guitar in my hands. Don't want to spam Robert with mails for update either.... I try to help myself about this :/
> Probably an NGD thread if it turn out good tho!!
> ...


the "26" stands for scale length. 725 is a 7string with 25,5"  or so i believe
i understand your position very well, it is a bit overwhelming with all the options and everything. and yes, restraining the excitement is a hard task

yet NGD is mandatory tho, i must see the end product 

thank you, hope it looks killer in the final colors!


----------



## BouhZik (Apr 4, 2014)

Got it! 
So it's gonna be 726,5 then haha!!
You said it: hard task restraining the excitement. I thougth I was a patient dude, but this is a really hard test.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Apr 4, 2014)

Sick designs. Really diggin his twists on these shapes. Cant wait for your ngd!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 4, 2014)

BouhZik said:


> Got it!
> So it's gonna be 726,5 then haha!!
> You said it: hard task restraining the excitement. I thougth I was a patient dude, but this is a really hard test.



makes two of us. i found out i have both the patience and memory of a gold fish... haha



MikeyLawless said:


> Sick designs. Really diggin his twists on these shapes. Cant wait for your ngd!


me too Mikey! will be my first NGD, lets see what I can do with it


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 13, 2014)

the latest addition to the Hapas family: a 8string VRYN monster

























fine as ....!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 15, 2014)

this week is all about the neck:
- neck carving
- fretboard gluing
- headstock poplar burl cap adding

maybe some inlay work will begin, lets see how it goes.
Maybe by the end of the year, Robert will have a teasing sneak pic of what's going on *fingers crossed*


----------



## MikeyLawless (Apr 16, 2014)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> makes two of us. i found out i have both the patience and memory of a gold fish... haha
> 
> 
> me too Mikey! will be my first NGD, lets see what I can do with it



Im sure itll be amazing dude.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 16, 2014)

late night news


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ6eVmclg-w&feature=youtu.be
play-through staring Phil Billism' Hapas Phily
26,5" scale
Mahagony Body
5pc white walnut/bubinga/rosewood neck w. satin finish
flamed maple fretboard
esh top with dark brown satin finish
abm bridge, hipshot tuners
SD Pegasus/Sentient Set


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 25, 2014)

pictures taken from another happy Hapas user


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Apr 30, 2014)

my spearhead, i mean, headstock


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (May 12, 2014)

mother of Vs... mine is the center one! BouhZik's the left one


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (May 20, 2014)

headstock binding is finished!

this week fretboard is the target... and with a surprise








My band's logo will be included on my guitar! does this make it a signature guitar? xD


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (May 22, 2014)

i'd like SS.org to stop ....ing with the pictures i post here...
anywho, inlays











and color testing: Sith Red. deep Blue soon


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (May 23, 2014)

more color testing:




see thru black





deep (ish) blue





brown





sith (copper) red

what do you guys think? i'm not really into the brown and blue.
red looks sick, black looks cool but it will not make the ebony board and black hardware stand out as much... Si7h Red then?


----------



## petervindel (May 23, 2014)

Sith red looks amazing! 
All black is also great in my oppinion. Went with black stain with black hardware with my custom. But I'm Norwegian, and you know we all worship Satan, so.....


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (May 23, 2014)

petervindel said:


> Sith red looks amazing!
> All black is also great in my opinion. Went with black stain with black hardware with my custom. But I'm Norwegian, and you know we all worship Satan, so.....


haha so br00thall and trve
where can i see some pictures?

i think im going for Sith red, the wood grains is more visible and looks kickass.
not shiny tho, i don't like those shiny red flamed maple guitars, look kinda lame


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (May 24, 2014)

damn gurl, you looking fine as hell

another inlay (not for me tho):


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (May 27, 2014)

pickups have arrived!
the next steps will be gluing the fretboard to the neck, binding and fretting


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (May 30, 2014)

in the mean time, because Hapas is not only about guitars:


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 3, 2014)

5k views!

also, quoting Robert: "The world needs more.....Ts"





is the man right?


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jun 6, 2014)

Do that sith red man. Hot as tits.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 7, 2014)

MikeyLawless said:


> Do that sith red man. Hot as tits.


i think so also, thanks for your opinion! appreciate it a lot!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 16, 2014)

news soon!

in the meantime...


----------



## pondman (Jun 16, 2014)

That is a beauty


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 17, 2014)

pondman said:


> That is a beauty


even though i have no idea which guitar you're talking about, i have to agree Robert is doing amazing job after amazing job


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 17, 2014)

i got this gift from a new Hapas' family member, who went over to Robert's house to collect his own Sludge 7FF and got the chance to sneak this picture!






here are also some of this comments on the Sludge, via FB:
«Incredibly awesome
The 7 ff. plays like butter and sounds so fkn chunky!
I haven't played it thru my equipment yet
I will this week tho
I had a Blackmachine B6
My new Sludge resonates as much
And sounds soooo chunky and growly
he builds awesome guitars
Worked with him for 2 days
Was surprised of his attention to detail"



new intel tells me between tomorrow and next day the first coat of color with be applied! nearing completion and i can't hold myself together!


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 17, 2014)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> Hello all mighty forum dwellers!
> After some years looking for my dream guitar, most of that time spec-ing it out, I am very happy to announce my first custom-made guitar is on the work pipe. I want to thank specially for the one-and-only Mr Fred "The Shred" Brum for helping me out BIG TIME. Seriously, the man deserves this shout-out.
> 
> I decided to team up with HAPAS CUSTOM GUITARS, a small one-man-show ran by luthier Robert Sola in Berlin, Germany. He makes custom guitars but he is also planning on building a range of different "production" models. Right now, he is working on a bunch of prototypes and his plan is to be at Musikmesse next year (2014), with his first range of production models.
> ...





GOD DAMN THAT SECOND ONE. HOLY SH!T


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 17, 2014)

BusinessMan said:


> GOD DAMN THAT SECOND ONE. HOLY SH!T


this man is in pain! get him a Kayzer fast!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSLUZgxRk_0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZDs-92z-40


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't know why this thread isn't getting more attention, there are some INSANE builds in here. And those Teles are to die for, right there!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 18, 2014)

Slunk Dragon said:


> I don't know why this thread isn't getting more attention, there are some INSANE builds in here. And those Teles are to die for, right there!


thanks man! i have to agree, Robert has done some very interesting builds but there's a serious lack of NGDs and reviews...
The latest Tele will get some pictures and probably an NGD.
I will photograph mine as much and best as i can and, hope so, to get a video up too (although i have never done anything like that)

people should review more the stuff they have.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 21, 2014)

first layer of paint done, now comes the red layer





back will remain unfinished, having some doubts about the side parts... 





what should i do? decisions, decisions...





headstock also awaits the red ink





i need to see more of this wenge, color is just delicious


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 22, 2014)

so close!!!













and that chocolate wenge neck... omnomnom


----------



## Helstormau (Jun 22, 2014)

F_u_ck me that colour is tasty. Cant believe I havent followed this thread already


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 22, 2014)

Helstormau said:


> F_u_ck me that colour is tasty. Cant believe I havent followed this thread already


still on time to join in mate


----------



## Nile (Jun 22, 2014)

I want that tele headstock on a V. Metal.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 22, 2014)

Nile said:


> I want that tele headstock on a V. Metal.


ask Robert, here are some pictures of his tele's headstock










this one is pretty classy too


----------



## Nile (Jun 22, 2014)

Hnngh that natural tele headstock. I'd also want to see the circular logo inlay on the circular part on the tip of the tele headstock. It would fit so nicely there.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 23, 2014)

Nile said:


> Hnngh that natural tele headstock. I'd also want to see the circular logo inlay on the circular part on the tip of the tele headstock. It would fit so nicely there.


that would actually be a very nice touch!

and this is new:






the latest VRYN batch


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 26, 2014)

natural holes in the wood visible, will probably fill them in.






nice touch with the Hapas logo on the truss rod cover






getting the sides of the VRYN dyed black was a great idea


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 27, 2014)

NVD: New Vryn Day! not yet mine, but my buddy Eddie's!
mean, lean killing machine!


----------



## BouhZik (Jun 27, 2014)

"Eddy" 

that is a serious tease.... If it plays as good as it looks, I'm the happiest dude in the world. Can't wait!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 28, 2014)

BouhZik said:


> "Eddy"
> 
> that is a serious tease.... If it plays as good as it looks, I'm the happiest dude in the world. Can't wait!


haha sorry, my bad!

i am dying for your NGD, looks great! love its simplicity!


----------



## BouhZik (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't have it yet. And I don't have a good camera anyway  so those FB pics are the best quality pics I could show in an ngd thread


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jun 30, 2014)

when is the due date?


----------



## BouhZik (Jun 30, 2014)

Robert said 3 to 4 month, and the build started in March. He's on time!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Aug 9, 2014)

news, people: my build is finished.
tomorrow there will be pictures, Monday there will be PLEK and soon, there will be a very happy NGD.
in the meantime:


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Aug 9, 2014)

and another from the latest triumvirate of Vryns. this one is Jakob's


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Aug 10, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/hapasguitars/posts/647176995378874






















































*boner*


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 17, 2014)

got this baby yesterday. NGD in the works!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 17, 2014)

God damn, that gets me all fired up!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Sep 17, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> God damn, that gets me all fired up!


hope this helps you quench that fire... with gasoline 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/279857-ngd-hapas-guitar-custom-vryn-7-string.html


----------

